# "408 SJ SHARKS" LS Monte Carlo



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be postiing all my updates here as i go. This is just some of the work i've been
doing as theres so much to do still. Mr.Biggs will be lending me a hand in adding some murals to the car. This car will be in the SAN JOSE SHARKS theme.
ENJOY.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good so far can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much were the rims and where can I buy a set?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2007, 06:12 PM~6921125
> *How much were the rims and where can I buy a set?
> *


X2


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Those are HERB DEEKS rims. From what i here he don't make those any more. They are very hard to come by. I've had these for a while now.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks like it'll be an intersting car once it's done. And with biggs putting his hands on it, you know it'll win every show it hits!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2007, 06:03 PM~6921554
> *looks like it'll be an intersting car once it's done. And with biggs putting his hands on it, you know it'll win every show it hits!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah i've got alot of detail that i'm going to add on this one. Gonna put some of the other projects aside, the NNL is coming up real soon. FEB. 3.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

NNL????????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ITS A MODEL CAR & SWAP MEAT. VERY BIG SHOW.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ahhhhh for a second I was thinking you meant The San Jose Sharks as in Hockey :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANOTHER M.C.B.A CREATION!...LOOKS GOOD SO FAR HOMIE!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job homie lookin good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2007, 09:34 PM~6922539
> *ANOTHER M.C.B.A CREATION!...LOOKS GOOD SO FAR HOMIE!
> *


X2


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

that center console is sick


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2007, 07:03 PM~6921554
> *looks like it'll be an intersting car once it's done. And with biggs putting his hands on it, you know it'll win every show it hits!!  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking crazy !


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Heyy.. thats a nice monte i really like it im building a 78 myself right now


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: SHARK ATTACK </span>:0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good, I know this will be a bad ass build once it's finshed!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Very nice so far!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok i just got some more stuff in yesterday that i was waiting 4, so just wondering on which ones do you think i should go with: 
the *10s* or the *15s*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
those are fuckin sick!!! i say go with the 15's!! :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thos look like fun to put together 

go with the 15'2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

might just go with the 2 big boys, 15's


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looking good so far..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

those subs look sweet where did you get them???? also go with the 15's


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i got them from a company called machined aluminum.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*UPDATE INTERIOR: * Just got some of the interior done last night, been trying to fix the body to send out to MRBIGGS. More tonight.
*THIS WILL BE THE TANK FOR THE PUMPS.*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn bro, this is lookin' sick already!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ur quick, looks great  way to think outta the box


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looks good 408


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS homies. well here it is before it heads off to MRBIGGS.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

whats biggs doin with it??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

gonna add some murals to it. I dont have those skills yet, but working on it. I can draw on paper but still trying to perfect the airbrush technique.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

did he do all the mural work on his 67, the bomb, and that regal, cutty wtvr it was with the space murals??? if so, thats just not right because those are amazing.


Im great on paper too, but havent even tried to airbrush, the doors are cut off of this build right?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey 408 what did u use to get the texture on the interior???


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 01:24 PM~6953018
> *hey 408 what did u use to get the texture on the interior???
> *




SHAG CARPET!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 12:24 PM~6953018
> *hey 408 what did u use to get the texture on the interior???
> *


its just fuzzy fur.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 10 2007, 12:17 PM~6952969
> *did he do all the mural work on his 67, the bomb, and that regal, cutty wtvr it was with the space murals???  if so, thats just not right because those are amazing.
> Im great on paper too, but havent even tried to airbrush, the doors are cut off of this build right?
> *


yeah he painted those. he does some crazy work, thats y i'm gonna step up my game and start practicing. Also the doors are open. they will be suicide.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I cant wait to see it finished up bro, post updates asap! 

I may have him do one for me if he has time!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

looking good 

whats that stuff where the pumps go? looks like gravel or something


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 10 2007, 01:29 PM~6953475
> *looking good
> 
> whats that stuff where the pumps go? looks like gravel or something
> *


Its sand, i'm building a tank around it for a underwater scene.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

its gonna be crazy, once is done homie........ :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 10 2007, 08:58 AM~6951025
> *:0  :0
> *


I"m speach less bro........damn


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 love that interior and console! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

More on the interior.








































*MADE THESE FROM STYRENE. THEY WILL BE IN THE BACK SEAT, STILL DEBATING ON USING THEM AS THEY ARE IN THE PICTURE OR AS A BACK SEAT REST.*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 man I love that!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

NIIIIIIICE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

more pics tonight.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

more pics tonight.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

how did you do those mirrors?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What do you use when doing your flocking to make it stick. I have used wet paint, glue, etc.....what is your method??

Looks sick so far..........


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 11 2007, 07:43 PM~6965334
> *how did you do those mirrors?
> *


i used a sheet of mirror from a hot wheel collectable that got messed up a while back. I just cut out what i needed and glued it down, and then got my exacto and just cut the lines.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 11 2007, 07:47 PM~6965376
> *What do you use when doing your flocking to make it stick.  I have used wet paint, glue, etc.....what is your method??
> 
> Looks sick so far..........
> *


i use same color paint and then a shot of clear, then just dab it down with my finger.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 11 2007, 09:46 PM~6966011
> *i use same color paint and then a shot of clear, then just dab it down with my finger.
> *



nice, may have to try that. My flocking SUCKS! I can't get it to stick right and still look ok. 

Thanks for that tip and that car is the shit!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: *WOW* that interior is amazing :cheesy:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN THAT IS LOOKN REAL GOOD


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

I WANT TO SEE THE HEADER PANEL :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn that interior is off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies for comp. couldnt get to it last night, but for sure tonight i will. I have crazy idea which hope it works, i'm goint to try and make were the dash board goes a fish tank. I've been wrking on that on the side but alot of test trial. We'll see.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

nice detail and with the stryne S and J you should use them as the back seat rests like you said


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> What do you use when doing your flocking to make it stick. I have used wet paint, glue, etc.....what is your method??
> 
> I like using a really thin double sided tape. Ill post a pic of it when I get back home


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looking good man. Towerhobby.com carries a mirror plastic. Real nice but I think it is like.40 thick or something. Kind of thick but not bad.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY 408 EL MONTE CHOLO COMING OUT TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Here were i'm at tonight with the pumps, speakers, rims and how the trunk set up will be. Still need to make the lines to the cylinders, finish flocking the trunk and lots of other things to.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn bro this build just keeps gettin' better & better!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 14 2007, 01:22 AM~6982002
> *Damn bro this build just keeps gettin' better & better!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

( chico and the man voice ) Loookkking Goooood


oneyed


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

That's a tight ass idea, I like this build alot.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

This will be my last pic for tonight. This is were the tank will be as i had described of doing in a earlier post.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pimped


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

coming along clean 408..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 14 2007, 02:12 PM~6984972
> *coming along clean 408..
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Lookin sick bro


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 14 2007, 12:18 AM~6981955
> *Here were i'm at tonight with the pumps, speakers, rims and how the trunk set up will be. Still need to make the lines to the cylinders, finish flocking the trunk and lots of other things to.
> 
> 
> ...


i love this trunk setup. cant wait to see more


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 LOOKS REAL GOOD 408! :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

thats niice...keep up the awsome work bro


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Flocking is looking good


oneyed


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok i finished all the plumbing on the pumps, and put up the the final wall for the pump/shark tank. This is were the speakers will sit also, just waiting for some amps to come in so i can finish the speaker wireing,sides and the battery storage. 

































This will be it for tonight.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

coming out clean.... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

looking good


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 15 2007, 07:57 AM~6990534
> *looking good
> *


nice avatar blue s10 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 15 2007, 07:36 AM~6990631
> *nice avatar blue s10 :biggrin:
> *


blue s10 u got an invite?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome blue S-10 :wave:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

408 that monte is lookin clean cant wait to see it finished


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

fill that fish tank with water and throw a baby guppy in there lol. 1 or 2.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 2, 2005)

nah fool, a guppy would die in minutes in something that small lmao....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wayne_@Jan 15 2007, 06:34 PM~6996334
> *nah fool, a guppy would die in minutes in something that small lmao....
> *


hahaha, might throw same tad poles in it. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2007, 01:36 AM~6998655
> *hahaha, might throw same tad poles in it. :biggrin:
> *


Sea Monkeys


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 15 2007, 07:36 AM~6990631
> *nice avatar blue s10 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 12:37 PM~6992458
> *Welcome blue S-10 :wave:
> *


Thanks


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN everones in the M.C.B.A. nowadays


----------



## Wayne (Nov 2, 2005)

tadpoles would also be too big, but yeah i was going to say sea monkeys (brine shrimp). but they will polute the water badly and they would die in a few days (probably).... if you want to give it a try, let me know and ill send you some eggs and instructions on how to hatch them (i used to use them for fish food)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

SO WHATS THE DEAL ON THE RIDER? i still wana see the front end :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 25 2007, 04:51 PM~7085076
> *SO WHATS THE DEAL ON THE RIDER? i still wana see the front end :biggrin:
> *



TOP SECRET :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

just waiting for the body to be finished. The front end is the same as the one one youR ls elco except for the grill. Are you going to the NNL???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 25 2007, 03:54 PM~7085111
> *TOP SECRET :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 25 2007, 05:54 PM~7085111
> *TOP SECRET :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wheres the nnl?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 25 2007, 05:45 PM~7085620
> *wheres the nnl?
> *


NORTHERN CALIFONIA...SANTA CLARA.

http://www.nnlwest.org/


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Well heres what i got done for the SHARK TANK in the dash. I was talking to MINI a couple weeks ago and he had mentioned using clay to make my sharks, so i just happened to have some so last night i decided to try it out. I first made the body, then the all the fins i added after. Once all that was done i put then in the oven to bake and harden. So this was the results i got, painted then and finished it all last night.**Still gotta add the frame around it.*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet!! i am lovin it!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

holy shit thats crazy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

now that is fuckin sick


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DAMN, THAT LOOKS FOCKIN SIC LIL' PRIMO.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK YEAH THATS TIGHT HOMIE!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

HAHAHA THATS SO SICK BRO! i didnt notice the sharks till just now, i cant wait to see this thing done-----thats nasty!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies. *HEY BETO DO YOU GOT ANY MORE OF THAT SAME COLOR FLOCKING???*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

now thats taking an idea and putting it to good use! PLus Building talent just keeps getting better and Better !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ha Ha I love it great job :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 HOLY MACKERAL!

Love it!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Damn dude this is gonna be a killer model when its done!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

lookin good like the fish tank too


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats bad ass!!! This build is gonna be killer!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NICE IDEA FOR A SHARK TANK


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOLOL..NICEE!!!!!!!!! HEY 408 THATS THE MOST ORIGINAL IDEA FOR A MODEL TO DATE!!!!!!! I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYBODY PUT FISH TANKS IN THEIR MODELS!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 26 2007, 07:36 PM~7097740
> *LOLOL..NICEE!!!!!!!!! HEY 408 THATS THE MOST ORIGINAL IDEA FOR A MODEL TO DATE!!!!!!! I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYBODY PUT FISH TANKS IN THEIR MODELS!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 26 2007, 04:54 PM~7095438
> *Thats bad ass!!!  This build is gonna be killer!!
> *


what you mean gonnait already is :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2007, 10:55 AM~7092989
> *now  thats  taking  an  idea  and  putting  it  to  good  use! PLus  Building  talent  just  keeps  getting  better  and  Better !
> *


x2, man keep it up.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Looking really good homie, im really digging 
the whole shark theme.... :thumbsup: 
Keep up the great work..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 26 2007, 06:36 PM~7097740
> *LOLOL..NICEE!!!!!!!!! HEY 408 THATS THE MOST ORIGINAL IDEA FOR A MODEL TO DATE!!!!!!! I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYBODY PUT FISH TANKS IN THEIR MODELS!!!!
> *


i did this truck did








when he redid it again


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT WAS YOUR TRUCK??? THOUGHT IT WAS SOMEBODY ELSES.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 28 2007, 06:00 PM~7111147
> *THAT WAS YOUR TRUCK??? THOUGHT IT WAS SOMEBODY ELSES.
> *



he means HE did see it before, THAT truck had it-----before after the guy redid it

not that it was his


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hey 408, where can I find those photoetched looking speakers from?


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 26 2007, 10:22 AM~7092208
> *holy shit thats crazy :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2007, 12:56 PM~7092479
> *FUCK YEAH THATS TIGHT HOMIE!
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 07:33 PM~7112495
> *hey 408, where can I find those photoetched looking speakers from?
> *


there from a company called machine aluminum.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Heres a little update i got from MRBIGGS on the murals he doing to help me out on the LS. I will be getting the car the week so i can finish for the NNL and meet up with some if the M.C.B.A. members. If i finish it by friday i will post pics if not i will definently next week, also i will post pics of my display i made for this car tomorrow.*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> *Heres a little update i got from MRBIGGS on the murals he doing to help me out on the LS. I will be getting the car the week so i can finish for the NNL and meet up with some if the M.C.B.A. members. If i finish it by friday i will post pics if not i will definently next week, also i will post pics of my display i made for this car tomorrow.*
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

was all of that done with gel pens and airbrush or is there more


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 30 2007, 01:01 PM~7129171
> *was all of that done with gel pens and airbrush or is there more
> *


airbrush. and brush work only.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2007, 02:08 PM~7129244
> *airbrush. and brush work only.
> *


thats cool. i like the hood


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

JUST AS BIGGS DESCRIBED IT.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 30 2007, 12:28 PM~7129403
> *JUST AS BIGGS DESCRIBED IT.
> *


hell yeah bro, my lady was even shocked of how nice they looked.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS SICK BRO!!!! GREAT WORK BIGGS AND 408!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

tight :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE  
CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL DONE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This car is lookin like a killer ! Hope you guys have a great time at the NNL !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

whats up with the hokey stick on the roof? Looks good!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 30 2007, 03:30 PM~7130597
> *whats up with the hokey stick on the roof? Looks good!!!
> *



I havent seen you do any thing like that so :twak: I think it s cool


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

just a question...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 30 2007, 02:30 PM~7130597
> *whats up with the hokey stick on the roof? Looks good!!!
> *


Well the *THEME* of this build is THE SAN JOSE SHARKS HOCKEY TEAM.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Oh my bad dude i thought it was just a SHARK theme sorry bro! looks really good though man!!!! still love the shark tank the best!!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

All you have to do Is READY!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: like mini says go to your room


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

408models!!! what size subs did you use, those MAS ones? I am ordering some 10s from ryan i think they should be the right size for my 70....but i cant finish the rear until they get here, if you have 10s mind telling me hte diameter of the face of the sub?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 30 2007, 04:02 PM~7131477
> *408models!!!  what size subs did you use, those MAS ones?  I am ordering some 10s from ryan i think they should be the right size for my 70....but i cant finish the rear until they get here, if you have 10s mind telling me hte diameter of the face of the sub?
> *


yeah these are the MAS ones, i used the 15'' subs. I can let you know when i get home, i have a set of tens also.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 30 2007, 05:16 PM~7131594
> *yeah these are the MAS ones, i used the 15'' subs. I can let you know when i get home, i have a set of tens also.
> *



oh sweet man----PM me whenever u find out the size on those 10s if u dont mind----and pm me if u wanna sell em too ha


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I decided to go with black undies on this one to try and keep the same theme as the interior and whole car. This is were im at so far with it, i should have the undercarraige done by tonight. Interior is almost done, and gonna try to do some pinstriping on the under carraige to add some color to it. *


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

looks good


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that is sharp!! good job tying everything together!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 31 2007, 09:57 AM~7138087
> *that is sharp!! good job tying everything together!!!
> *


thanks bro, didnt know if it might look funny but thought i should try something different.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

LOOKS AWSOME!!!

I like how you made them blck not chrome!!!

Lets see some new interior shots!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Go Flames Go!!!!</span>



<span style=\'color:blue\'>
:roflmao: :roflmao: Looks good G!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 31 2007, 02:57 PM~7140763
> *Go Flames Go!!!!</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: Looks good G!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man that is coming out clean homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Heres a little bit more done on the interior that i did last night. Not fully done but should be soon, not sure on the tv in the center console yet.*]


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool Idea on the rear axel. Thats sweet

oneyed


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am feelin it!!! dont change a thing!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Just keeps lookin' better & better bro!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Ever think about putting a light in the shark tank and the pump tank??


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u can use a grain of wheat bulb for that


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 1 2007, 03:19 PM~7149745
> *Just keeps lookin' better & better bro!!
> *


x3 :0 :0 :0 i can't wait to see it all done :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Feb 1 2007, 02:23 PM~7149788
> *Ever think about putting a light in the shark tank and the pump tank??
> *


i could of but not enough time now. i know thet make turn signal style bulbs for the models. maybe on a another project.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 26 2007, 09:46 AM~7092905
> *thanks homies. HEY BETO DO YOU GOT ANY MORE OF THAT SAME COLOR FLOCKING???
> *


FLOCK NO!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Heres were i'm at with the interior. Cutting it real close with the flocking so i'm doing the best i can and not using the blue as much, almost running out. *

















































*This is were the batteries will go, they will have screen on top just like the fish tanks do, also the pump tank will also.*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 1 2007, 07:47 PM~7153137
> *FLOCK NO!!!!</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>*FLOCK!!!* :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats sick 408 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice interior bro what did u use for that pipeing?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

This is Bad Ass G!!!!! Great Job!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Feb 2 2007, 02:17 PM~7159021
> *Nice interior bro what did u use for that pipeing?
> *


*THANKS for the compliments to all. *

the piping i bought at a hobby store, cant remember what its called, i found it in the fabric section.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cool looks simly amazeing bro i cant wait to see it done, GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Feb 2 2007, 02:46 PM~7159289
> *Cool looks simly amazeing bro i cant wait to see it done, GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks, i'll be up very very late tonight.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

show tommarow?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Feb 2 2007, 02:53 PM~7159340
> *show tommarow?
> *


yup.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Damn you better get building bro!!! what ya got left on it???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats so awesome!!! very nice work!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey bro Good Luck this weekend!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

good luck at the nnl 408


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:worship: :worship: Lookin' DAMN good! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT 408!!!!!!!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Cant wait to see the car when it finished!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

how did you make out 408!?


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

looks clean 408. :worship: Lets see some pics of the finished car.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SORRY FELLAS, THIS RIDE DIDN'T GET DONE IN TIME TO BE COMPLETED FOR THE NNL.** There was so much to do still and for some reason my front LS CLIP never dried. I sprayed it friday late nite and it was still very sticky yesteraday. So i just entered what i had as a project. Overall the murals came out great, thanks MRBIGGS, WILL POST PICS OF IT SOON.[/b
CONGRATS AGAIN MR.BIGGS ON YOUR AWARD BRO. :thumbsup:*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i had the same problem with my ls front clip its been done for about 2 or 3 months and its still sticky :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah that sucks huh bro. I bought 2 clips and they are both doing the same thing. I'm going to finish the rest of the kit but the clip will be the last thing i do untill i get a new one and hope it doesn't do that again.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

someone on here had that same problem. it seems that he hadnt properly cleaned all the mold release stuff off the clip before it was painted :dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I was talking to biggs at the show and from what he was saying was to clean it under Bleach White cleaner. So i will try that next time.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Well i got the car back from MRBIGGS friday night and this is what it looks like so far.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PICTURES DON'T DO JUSTICE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 5 2007, 11:04 PM~7186647
> *PICTURES DON'T DO JUSTICE
> *


NOT AT ALL.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SIC' WORK BRO  

HOW MUCH DOES SOMETHING LIKE THIS SALE FOR?????


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

looks clean. get em next time.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2007, 08:12 AM~7188227
> *SIC' WORK BRO
> 
> HOW MUCH DOES SOMETHING LIKE THIS SALE FOR?????
> *


are you refering to the artwork??? or the whole model???
the artwork was done by our PRES. MR.BIGGS, which he lended me a helping and that so not sure what his prices would be.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man this is killer looking 408 ! Everything flows together real good ! Hope the Clip turns out !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

408 its looking great bro, everything is very original, and mad props for all the work you are putting into it...I cant wait to see it finished!!!!! with some outdoor pics


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 5 2007, 12:22 PM~7178734
> *yeah that sucks huh bro. I bought 2 clips and they are both doing the same thing. I'm going to finish the rest of the kit but the clip will be the last thing i do untill i get a new one and hope it doesn't do that again.
> *


You gotta prep resin a little better then normal. I soak mine in csc for a bit. It's a degreaser so it will remove any mold release on the part. 

When you get more experience working with resin, you'll learn how to prevent those kinds of things


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 12:53 PM~7188975
> *You gotta prep resin a little better then normal. I soak mine in csc for a bit. It's a degreaser so it will remove any mold release on the part.
> 
> When you get more experience working with resin, you'll learn how to prevent those kinds of things
> *


now i am a little confused. im pretty sure i read on here that you could not use csc on resin cause it would soak it up into the resin and cause paint issues :dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 6 2007, 09:57 AM~7189014
> *now i am a little confused.  im pretty sure i read on here that you could not use csc on resin cause it would soak it up into the resin and cause paint issues :dunno:
> *


humm??? MRBIGGS was saying to use BLEACH WHITE TIRE CLEANER on resin parts, which i will try on one of my resin kits.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 6 2007, 12:57 PM~7189014
> *now i am a little confused.  im pretty sure i read on here that you could not use csc on resin cause it would soak it up into the resin and cause paint issues :dunno:
> *


Yes please in lighten me on this ! 


I use white wall cleaner and then it get a good old soap bath !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2007, 01:00 PM~7189049
> *Yes  please    in  lighten  me  on this  !
> I  use  white  wall  cleaner  and  then it  get  a  good  old  soap  bath !
> *


I just use csc and rinse it very well. I dont like to use regular old soap because it can leave behind contaminants and you end up getting fisheyes. 

They make a body shop soap, but it's a little pricey and i don't really need 5 gallons of it, lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 10:06 AM~7189123
> *I just use csc and rinse it very well. I dont like to use regular old soap because it can leave behind contaminants and you end up getting fisheyes.
> 
> They make a body shop soap, but it's a little pricey and i don't really need 5 gallons of it, lol
> *


is that the case for all the soaps out there????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i use dawn dish soap that shit take's off all the oils...if not bleach wight work's fine too!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2007, 01:09 PM~7189157
> *is that the case for all the soaps out there????
> *


not all of them...but a lot of them. You won't know untill you try, i'd rather play it safe :biggrin: Had too many paintjobs ruined that way


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Tell you guys a soap that i use when i do real cars is COMET / AJAX ! Thats right ! 


get the body wet cover the car in it and scrub ! Best part is as your cleaning the car getting rid of of the mold release you are also scuffing it up all at once !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*If iether of you can answer, does the clip i have still work or is it no good any more??????????????????????????*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2007, 01:19 PM~7189264
> *If iether of you can answer, does the clip i have still work or is it no good any more??????????????????????????
> *


I would have to say that if the rsin it self is soft its no good !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2007, 01:19 PM~7189264
> *If iether of you can answer, does the clip i have still work or is it no good any more??????????????????????????
> *


I'd strip it, clean it, and try again.
who did you get it from?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 01:23 PM~7189302
> *I'd strip it, clean it, and try again.
> who did you get it from?
> *


? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2007, 10:12 AM~7189190
> *i use dawn dish soap that shit take's off all the oils...if not bleach wight work's fine too!
> *


HELL YEAH!!!!!! I DAMN NEAR DRIED OUT MY HANDS WASHING AND WASHING ONE NIGHT THAT I WAS WORKING ON MY 60!! WANTED MY HANDS CLEAN!!!!!!!! AND DAMN THE NEXT DAY...OUCH!!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 10:23 AM~7189302
> *I'd strip it, clean it, and try again.
> who did you get it from?
> *


well both clips were from you, and yes its soft, but the paint still remains very very sticky.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 6 2007, 11:30 AM~7189384
> *HELL YEAH!!!!!! I DAMN NEAR DRIED OUT MY HANDS WASHING AND WASHING ONE NIGHT THAT I WAS WORKING ON MY 60!! WANTED MY HANDS CLEAN!!!!!!!! AND DAMN THE NEXT DAY...OUCH!!!!!!!!..LOL
> *


my hands where alway dry as fuck. they used to crack and bleed, so i said fuck that shit and now use glove's all the time. no matter what im doing.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2007, 01:41 PM~7189486
> *well both clips were from you, and yes its soft, but the paint still remains very very sticky.
> *


I'll send you two more  \

PM me your address


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 11:57 AM~7189610
> *I'll send you two more   \
> 
> PM me your address
> *


 :tears: can you feel the love. you the man ryan.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

:0 i smell a good business man


> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 12:57 PM~7189610
> *I'll send you two more   \
> 
> PM me your address
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2007, 02:02 PM~7189646
> *:tears: can you feel the love.  you the man ryan.
> *


100% satisfaction guranteed :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 10:57 AM~7189610
> *I'll send you two more   \
> 
> PM me your address
> *


 :thumbsup: sent


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2007, 10:10 AM~7188622
> *are you refering to the artwork??? or the whole model???
> the artwork was done by our PRES. MR.BIGGS, which he lended me a helping and that so not sure what his prices would be.
> *


ACTUALLY I WAS ASKING ABOUT THE WHOLE MODEL. IF YOU WERE SELLING IT, HOW MUCH WOULD YOU ASK FOR IT?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2007, 02:00 PM~7191073
> *ACTUALLY I WAS ASKING ABOUT THE WHOLE MODEL. IF YOU WERE SELLING IT, HOW MUCH WOULD YOU ASK FOR IT?
> *


wish i could bro, but this kit is still in progress and when its done i got to hit up some shows. If i did sell it it would probably be way down the line, and not sure what price would be.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2007, 02:03 PM~7191100
> *wish i could bro, but this kit is still in progress and when its done i got to hit up some shows. If i did sell it it would probably be way down the line, and not sure what price would be.
> *


ANOTHER OVERSEAS CLIENT TRYING TO BUY SOMETHING FROM STATES :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2007, 11:41 AM~7189486
> *well both clips were from you, and yes its soft, but the paint still remains very very sticky.
> *



that's what happened to me when I was doing the monte build-off.....didn't know how to fix it, it sucked ass. I stripped it in purple power (cheap walmart version of csc) then tried it again....still didn't work....had to buy another clip and it happened to that one too....they're still around here somewhere, sticky as hell.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i guess theres a couple different ways to prep it before paint so i'm gonna try them.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

any updates?? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 27 2007, 01:17 AM~7361724
> *any updates?? :biggrin:
> *


just wating for some more stuff to come in to continue on this. Damn flocking runs out quick.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is a tight build!! keep us posted bro!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 27 2007, 11:58 AM~7362550
> *just wating for some more stuff to come in to continue on this. Damn flocking runs out quick.
> *


iight coo


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Well decided to do some work on it agian. I'm goin to try and finish this one soon.
Got some hinges on the doors, there not to bad. I should have them on by tonight.
Only got the top hinge on right now on the door.(*mock up*) Also added my screen to the top of my shark tank.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bro, i have said it before and i will say it again this is one of my favorite builds!! those hinges are sick, and this will be one i think you will win alot of awards for!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 4 2007, 08:19 AM~7616038
> *bro, i have said it before and i will say it again this is one of my favorite builds!! those hinges are sick, and this will be one i think you will win alot of awards for!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2

I am lovin' this build, it's good to finally see some updates! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow:


that is lookin fuckin sick!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

what kinda glue are you using on the hinge's smiley ? you should try 2-part apoxy. it's clear and dry's real nice, and won't break for shit. the shark ls is coming out clean bro. keep up the good work bro.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice hinges where did you pick those up at?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 4 2007, 10:15 AM~7617280
> *what kinda glue are you using on the hinge's smiley ? you should try 2-part apoxy. it's clear and dry's real nice, and won't break for shit.  the shark ls is coming out clean bro. keep up the good work bro.
> *


i'm useing just the regular super glue, and i added some squadren putty on top for a better hold. I'll be sanding down the putty a little, but both putty spots will be hidden under the door panel,and in the fender. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY, WHERE'S THE PICS OF THE TRAILOR.???? MIGHT SPEND THE MONEY$$$$$$


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Thats a bad motha [shut you mouth!] :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 4 2007, 10:26 AM~7617352
> *nice hinges where did you pick those up at?
> *


those i got from the same place that i got my speakers from: MAS-PARTS. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: Nice work! I love this build!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 NICE!! Love the hinges bro.


----------

